

Appsdeck, EU-based PaaS, is now in open beta - thibaut_barrere
http://blog.appsdeck.eu/post/84518081058/appsdeck-is-now-in-open-beta

======
mtarnovan
Honestly, I don't get the pricing. (this applies to Heroku too, but they use
Amazon). A bare metal server like this[1] priced at 130 EU/month should easily
host (let's be generous and not oversell the CPUs) at least 100 containers at
20 EU/month = 2000 EU/month. Even with all the convenience of a PaaS, this
doesn't seem like a good deal.

[1]
[http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/px120](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/px120)

~~~
yannski
Founder here.

1\. when we'll charge a credit card (which should happen in the coming weeks
as we're incorporating the company), we'll be already cheaper than Heroku in a
price/performance ratio 2\. to be honest we're more pessimistic than you about
the number of containers that we can host on a single server like the one you
cited (at Appsdeck we use only SSD equipped servers with more cores than in
the machine you cited)

That said, our price could change a little bit depending on the real workload
that our cluster can handle in real life.

~~~
e12e
As a happy (small time) Hetzner customer, I concur, I don't think it's quite
so rosy as parent hints at. The most crucial part: look at the bandwidth. Peek
at 1Gbps (probably more like 5-600 after overhead), guaranteed 200 Mbps. If
you divide that by 100, that's just 2Mbps guaranteed bandwidth per container!
Sure, you can oversell, but then you're in a different game.

------
rmoriz
No imprint, no names, anonymized whois, no contact details except the mail
address, blog hosted at tumblr, main site hosted at a bulk web hosting company
called [http://www.devclic.fr/](http://www.devclic.fr/)

~~~
aspidistra
Related Github profile lists location as "La Plage Digitale, Strasbourg".
Googled that + Appsdeck, discovered La Plage Digitale is a coworking space.
Found a couple of articles tagged Appsdeck, which led me to Yann Klis:

[https://twitter.com/yannski](https://twitter.com/yannski)

It shouldn't be that hard. An imprint / contact details page is a minimum
requirement for anyone offering a service such as this for money.

~~~
yannski
Imprint and terms of service is the minimum and we know that. Technically we
don't charge for money ATM.

------
jmathai
Congrats on launching the beta.

Some suggestions for the home page though. Nothing above the fold tells me
what AppsDeck is. The title and content are talking about how you're no longer
in beta. For someone who didn't know you existed until 5 minutes ago you lost
the chance of telling me what AppsDeck does.

Best of luck with the service and kudos for putting it out there.

~~~
yannski
Thanks for the suggestion.

------
fakenBisEsRult
Does anyone know other EU-based PaaS providers? One that comes into my mind is
CloudControl [1]

[1] [https://www.cloudcontrol.com/](https://www.cloudcontrol.com/)

~~~
vertex-four
How about EU IaaS? I'd love to see something that's not under US jurisdiction,
but provides, say, an OpenStack service (and potentially value-adds).

~~~
yannski
Check [https://www.runabove.com](https://www.runabove.com)

------
whirlyvonelsass
Was in the private beta, have been using this one for the last 4 months on a
customer project. Quite good, everything you would expect from Herok-eu.

------
nickstinemates
Hey guys, cool project! I always love seeing new Docker-based project emerge.
I'd love to talk more - get in touch: nick@docker.com

------
Aethelflaed
Already use this service for several projects, works really well and the tech
support is always available ;)

------
picsoung
Congrats on launching ! :) #FrenchTech!

~~~
yannski
Thanks buddy!

